# I've recently bought a second-hand Ecosmo folding ebike with a ld902gn display. How do I get into the parameters to change the maximum speed to 20mph.



## Ron9 (7 Jun 2021)

How do I access the parameters on a ld902gn display please to increase the speed to 20mph ?


----------



## Sharky (7 Jun 2021)

Which country are you in and what is the legal limit there?


----------



## Ron9 (7 Jun 2021)

In the uk. The road legal is 15mph but I use this bike to get to work on a quiet path.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jun 2021)

First of all I guess you would have to possess a motorbike licence? Then you would register the vehicle with the DVLA and buy appropriate insurance to cover it's use in a public place.

Ooops, sorry. That would be if you are talking about being in the UK. Rules might be different if you are not.....

Surely there is no need to adjust the electronic parameters, just pedal harder and you should have no trouble getting to 20mph?


----------



## Ron9 (7 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> First of all I guess you would have to possess a motorbike licence? Then you would register the vehicle with the DVLA and buy appropriate insurance to cover it's use in a public place.
> 
> Ooops, sorry. That would be if you are talking about being in the UK. Rules might be different if you are not.....
> 
> Surely there is no need to adjust the electronic parameters, just pedal harder and you should have no trouble getting to 20mph?


OK thanks I like Skol, point taken. The problem is that with the gearing on this bike it's not possible to spin the pedals that fast to achieve 20mph.


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2021)

The manual for the display is here: http://wuxi-leader.com/downloads/LD902GN EN.pdf plus the bike manual's here: https://ecosmobike.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/ECOSMO-Folding-eBike-Manual_reduced.pdf

However, I'm guessing you want to modify the e-bike so it goes above the UK legal maximum?  Can't do that I'm afraid as it'd be an un-registered motorbike. If you're outside the UK then you'll invalidate the warranty anyway.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jun 2021)

A google for the display is the usual starting point.

There is some (broken English) stuff about the speed limit which, if you can interpret it, should allow you to make changes.

Worth bearing mind the controller may also have an impact.

It's not really possible to tinker with that, so you might notionally raise the limit only to find it has no effect.

http://wuxi-leader.com/downloads/LD902GN EN.pdf


----------



## Ron9 (7 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> The manual for the display is here: http://wuxi-leader.com/downloads/LD902GN EN.pdf plus the bike manual's here: https://ecosmobike.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/ECOSMO-Folding-eBike-Manual_reduced.pdf
> 
> However, I'm guessing you want to modify the e-bike so it goes above the UK legal maximum?  Can't do that I'm afraid as it'd be an un-registered motorbike. If you're outside the UK then you'll invalidate the warranty anyway.


Thanks for that. I appreciate your point but the bike is out if warranty now and I use it off the road. Thanks anyway.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

Ron9 said:


> Thanks for that. I appreciate your point but the bike is out if warranty now and I use it off the road. Thanks anyway.


On private land, with the landowners permission would be the only place you could use it.
Just because you're intending using it off-road doesn't get round the law.


----------



## ericmark (8 Jun 2021)

I have found both my wife's and my bike will not allow me to go much over 16 MPH due to gearing, with my wife's she has 7 speeds on rear cog and already rather large jumps so to retain hill climbing ability very little can be done, and the from cog is domed to fit around the motor so can't really change it for multi-cog at front. It is possible my bike with a hub motor the gearing could be changed, but to be frank if going down hill I free wheel and up hill could not really exceed 16 MPH anyway.

The faster you go the more the prevailing wind has effect. I did live in Shotton near Chester, and there were two car free routes, one at side of river and one old railway route, and the wind tended to line up with tides, and it would reduce or increase my speed by 8 MPH on the river route, but not so much on rail route, but it resulted in time to get to Chester varied a lot due to wind, so to cycle to work you would need to allow for head wind.
However using wife’s electric bike in real terms if resulted in nearly the same time being tail wind or head wind, I was doing 16 MPH +/- 1 MPH what ever due to the legal limit on assistance. So I could say with some certainty how long it would take. So although with not speed regulation you may get 28 MPH with tail wind, likely 15 MPH with head wind so time to work still needs to be allowing for 15 MPH, so does not really help.

I find the hub motor in my bike not as easy to control to wife’s mid motor, and would have preferred a mid motor, but not really an option with a folding bike, however to alter the parameters with hears needs a PC and programming lead, mine I can problem from the controller, so can tell it I have a smaller wheel so it would go faster, although the speedometer would not show it as going faster. But still does not help as can’t pedal any faster anyway.

If it has a twist grip or thumb control it is only designed for walk assist, so that stops at 4 MPH so no real help. If it does not stop at 4 MPH not legal anyway, so does not really matter if you break other rules for e-bike, not an e-bike to start with.

I do question with my electric bike the 10th option, 0 = pedal assist only, 1 = twist grip control only, and 2 = both pedal assist and twist grip assistance, and it is reasonably easy to change, so could I suppose use on 0 with public roads and 2 with private, but so easy to change, so even on 0 not sure if legal, it is no different to selecting 0 to 5 for pedal assistance on main menu. So if without a key or tool you can change parameters is the bike legal? Is has a large CE marked on hub, but since even when in the EU rules changed country to country seems a bit odd.

However if your zipping along on the flat at 20 MPH and your feet are not turning it is rather clear that your bike is not an e-bike, as to registering as a motor bike or moped, not really an option as need a certificate of newness to register it. There should be a plate to show all the details, but even my wife’s e-bike from Halford’s has no plate, very clear does meet all requirements motor size and pedal assist top speed etc, but not strictly legal as no plate. Called the VIN plate on a car.

So if the police have a crack down, it really does not matter, most electric bikes are not technically e-bikes, I have looked for the old regulations in vain, I know when first came out you were allowed twist grip control only, and old bikes can still use twist grip or thumb controls for over 4 MPH, but can’t find date law changed, and again without the VIN plate how can one know the age of the bike? I remember talking to the owner of a scooter some years ago, and he showed me some paperwork saying how he was allowed on cycle tracks, clearly scooter format no options to pedal, but at that time legal.

So the 100 year old axe, it has had new heads, and had new stales, but still considered as 100 years old even though no single part is 100 years old.

But I would still keep the bike as legal as possible, and not pedalling up hill is a bit of a give away.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2021)

I wouldn't. It's illegal everywhere (unless private land), plus not sure I'd be wanting to do 20 mph on one of them, especially around pedestrians - you've still got to stop it. Plus it will eat into your battery range quite substantially.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

ericmark said:


> I have found both my wife's and my bike will not allow me to go much over 16 MPH due to gearing, with my wife's she has 7 speeds on rear cog and already rather large jumps so to retain hill climbing ability very little can be done, and the from cog is domed to fit around the motor so can't really change it for multi-cog at front. It is possible my bike with a hub motor the gearing could be changed, but to be frank if going down hill I free wheel and up hill could not really exceed 16 MPH anyway.
> 
> The faster you go the more the prevailing wind has effect. I did live in Shotton near Chester, and there were two car free routes, one at side of river and one old railway route, and the wind tended to line up with tides, and it would reduce or increase my speed by 8 MPH on the river route, but not so much on rail route, but it resulted in time to get to Chester varied a lot due to wind, so to cycle to work you would need to allow for head wind.
> However using wife’s electric bike in real terms if resulted in nearly the same time being tail wind or head wind, I was doing 16 MPH +/- 1 MPH what ever due to the legal limit on assistance. So I could say with some certainty how long it would take. So although with not speed regulation you may get 28 MPH with tail wind, likely 15 MPH with head wind so time to work still needs to be allowing for 15 MPH, so does not really help.
> ...


DVLA will accept the frame number as the unique identifying number for a pedal cycle, should you want a registration plate*.
In keeping with the regulations regarding e-assist.

*The rest they require isn't as easy obtain.


----------



## ericmark (10 Jun 2021)

The DVLA can't even renew my licence now 70, applied January birthday was March now into June and still waiting, blamed on strike action, getting the DVLA to accept anything at the moment seems a problem. 

And once registered as a motor cycle then cycle tracks are out. And would need a licence to ride it. The whole idea of the e-bike was to get around while waiting for the DVLA to get their act into gear and renew my licence. So rather pointless doing anything which means I need a licence. If I want an electric motor bike then would be looking at between 500 and 1000 watt, there is no point under 500 watt. The limits seem to be up to 250 watt (16 MPH) an e-bike up to 4000 watt (28 MPH) a moped, up to 11,000 watt (think 55 MPH minimum speed on level paved road, not sure?) light motor cycle, i.e. can ride on provisional licence.


----------



## cougie uk (10 Jun 2021)

Ron9 said:


> Thanks for that. I appreciate your point but the bike is out if warranty now and I use it off the road. Thanks anyway.


It's not private land though is it ?


----------

